# 67-67 door post moldings



## 66ohc (Nov 5, 2012)

I am missing a left door post molding for my 1966 lemans sprint. I can't find these moldings anywhere for post cars. I need the horizontal molding across the top post. Anyone have one or know where I can find one? Please help!


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

They are very hard to find for post cars, so forget using any catalogs. Franks Pontiac Parts (Oklahoma ?) might have it. Google it.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

SANDU002 said:


> They are very hard to find for post cars, so forget using any catalogs. Franks Pontiac Parts (Oklahoma ?) might have it. Google it.


Yes, very hard to find.
Frank's is in Twentynine Palms in So Cal.
If he doesn't have them he has links to other Pontiac salvage yards


----------



## 66ohc (Nov 5, 2012)

I will try Frank's. I know no repo shops made them. I have found a door at a salvage yard online. Guys says he can get them off and will sell them to me. Praying he doesn't mess them up. Still looking, I want back ups if I can find them.


----------



## 66ohc (Nov 5, 2012)

Does any know if the reveal moldings are different between post, hardtop, and convert? I also need these. Didn't realize until I pulled parts down from my attic.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

2 door Coupes aka 2door Post cars had a steel frame around the door glass. The moulding you are looking for will not be reproduced, as it would be an extremely expensive project, and the number of cars needing this trim is very small.

To find a replacement, you are boxing yourself into a corner, only watching for '66-67 Tempest and GTO Coupe trim. Olds used the same moulding on their '66-67 F85's and 2 door Coupe 442's, etc. Buick also had a 2door Coupe Buick Special that carried these same moldings...again, just a two year application part. Have pulled said trim in the past, and it did sell. 

In the later years, '70-71, the bright door frame trim was optional on the 233 series. Both of my 2 door Coupes, the door frames were painted body color, but anodized bright trim was optional. Unfortunately, the only extra 2 door Coupe doors I have are not '66 or '67's.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

66ohc,

Here is another source, last time I was there he had several coupes.

Old Car City USA


----------

